
Testing of Coronavirus 'Cure' in Weeks, First Participant in U.S. Vaccine Trial - jedwhite
https://www.newsweek.com/testing-coronavirus-cure-set-start-australia-weeks-first-participant-us-vaccine-trial-due-1492437
======
jedwhite
The articles on this seem pretty rushed. There is a dailymail post with more
details which also seems rushed.

[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8115879/COVID-19-Au...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8115879/COVID-19-Australian-
researchers-CURE-coronavirus.html)

